# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Mērinstrumenti un citas grabažas (ik pa laikam papildinās)

## Kodolskiltava

Čoms metāla pārstrādātājs atkal piedāvā instrumentus. Ir pieejams C1-122 nezināmā stāvoklī. Iekšā slēgts nav. Ir arī visi vāki. Ja kādam ir interese, kontaktus varu iedot privātajā ziņā. Būs pieejams pāris dienas, ja nevienam neinteresēs tad aizies metālā.

----------


## Waldis

A vai no Tava plēsonīgā drauga nevar izandelēt skopa C1-65A priekšejo paneli? Būtu priecīgs un pateicīgs!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

OK, piefiksēju kā tas izskatās, ja nu pie viņa manīšu ko tādu, tad domāju, ka izdosies sarunāt. Bieži gan pie viņa neesmu.

----------


## Waldis

_OK, piefiksēju kā tas izskatās, ja nu pie viņa manīšu ko tādu, tad domāju, ka izdosies sarunāt._

Nu, ja Tev Dievs ir sirdī! A to manējam visi uzraksti ir nezko TĀ izbalējuši, ka vairs salasīt nevar! Zilie vēl ir bik nojaušami, bet sarkanie pazuduši bez pēdām.
A izskatās šitā: http://www.astena.ru/c1-65a.html Tikai nesajauc ar C1-65 bez indeksa A ! Viņi ir absolūti 1:1, tikai tam bez A trubas lodziņš bik šaurāks. ...a vispār... Varbūt to logu var pavīlēt!?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Iepriekšējais oscilis vairs nav pieejams, bet ir jauni aparāti. Tā pat kā iepriekš, ja ir interese, iedošu kontaktus. Ja līdz piektdienai nevienam neinteresēs tad aizies metālos.
Cik varu saskatīt aparātu nosaukumus:
С8-17
С1-103
Я4С-55
Ч6-31

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejams īpatnējs Voltmetrs В7-30, cik saprotu, paredzēts zemiem spriegumiem un ļoti zemām strāvām. Pārējās grabažas pat īsti nezinu kas ir. Nosacījumi tie paši vecie - rakstiet, pāris dienas būs pieejami, pēc tam jau tikai pa daļām.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Uz sitiena esot pieejams svipģenerators Х1-54, it kā pat nelietots un ar oriģinālo iepakojumu. Kā parasti - piedāvājums nav ilgs, ja nevienam neinteresēs, paņemšu blokus, kuri interesē man, pārējais aizies metālos. Ja kādam ir interese, rakstiet privāti, iedošu kontaktus.
Konkrētā aparāta bilde man nav, šī ir no interneta.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Bildes no konkrētā aparāta:
 
Iespējama maiņa pret tādu neejošu vai pret citiem atbilstošas vērtības metālu saturošiem aparātiem.
Plus, cik saprotu ir pieejami KT920 tranzistori.

----------


## Edgars Beihmanis

Sveiki interesē sintezators č6-31 cik maksā?

----------


## Edgars Beihmanis

UN vēl tas ğenerators interesē x1-54,cik maksā?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Laiks pagājis, X1-54 vairs nav piedāvājumā.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Uz sitiena piedāvājumā ir (iespējams) nelietots osciloskops C9-7. Cilvēkam interesē to iemainīt pret citām cēlmetālus saturošām grabažām. Var arī pārdot. Viss kā iepriekšējās reizēs - ja ir interese, rakstiet privāti. ja interese nebūs, aparāts drīzumā tiks pārstrādāts. Plus ir pusizjaukts C1-65. Ja nekļūdos tad kāds interesējās par viņa paneli.

----------


## Waldis

_Plus ir pusizjaukts C1-65. Ja nekļūdos tad kāds interesējās par viņa paneli.


_Tu nekļūdies, es tas biju! Un esmu joprojām, un Tu draudēji man izpalīdzēt. ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Waldi, OK, es tam cilvēkam šodien piezvanīšu par citām lietām un pie viena par to paneli palūgšu lai atdala nebojātu. Tad kaut kad došu ziņu privāti.

----------


## Waldis

Labi, paldies!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jauns pievedums!
Pieejami:
Я2Р-67
ГКЧ52
Komplekts Я2Р-70 un Я2Р-74
Viss kā parasti - tehnika glabāsies kādu nedēļu, ja nebūs interesentu - aizies dārgmetālos. Cilvēkam interesē samainīt pret citiem cēlmetālus saturošiem dzelžiem, ja ir interese par šiem aparātiem. Tiem, kam ir interese, rakstiet privāti, iedošu kontaktus.

----------


## Waldis

Te ir X1-48 no priekšpuses: 

Runa ir par tādām pogām, kā ПОЛОСА augšā labējā stūrī pa kreisi no СЕТЬ lampiņas, un kājām, kura labā pusē apakšā rēgojas.

----------


## sasasa

Tur kāds osciloskops nav aizķēries pa lētām naudiņām?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Tur kāds osciloskops nav aizķēries pa lētām naudiņām?


 Mnu, iepriekš bija tas mazais nelietotais ar iebūvēto testeri, kas iepriekšējā postā, bet es vēl nezinu vai tas ir vienā gabalā. Ja interesē, varu iedot kontaktus.

----------


## Waldis

Cmukais kurbulītis ar skalu pa aploci, pa labi no diapazonu taustiņiem. Viņa tāda pati ir Г;-102, Г4-107, Г4-116 un gan jau, ka vēl citiem ģeneratoriem.

----------


## Emiters

Vai X1-48 pārdodams ? Es labprāt nopirktu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

X1-48 un G4-100 Waldis ievietoja lai parādītu kuras detaļas viņam interesē priekš viņa apaātiem. Šie divi manam paziņam uz pārdošanu nav bijuši.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Uz sitiena ir pieejams C1-55 un Č3-57 uz jaukšanu. Ja nu kādam interesē kādi rokturīši vai kas cits - rakstiet, varu noņemt. Iespējams, ka būs arī X1-50.

----------


## sharps

Pa cik C1-55 oscilis?

----------


## krohovich

no X1-50 korpusu gribētu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

OK, ja dabūšu X1-50 tad padošu ziņu. Sharp, tūlīt aizsūtīšu cilvēka kontaktus, ja nav izjaucis tad gan jau sarunāsiet. 55-tajā cēlmetālu diži nav.

----------


## sharps

man jau 55to tīri detaļās. Mājās viens strādājoš stāv. šis tas aplauzts ir.

----------


## Valentino

Meklēju rokturus no g3-112, izplatīti, bet šobrīd Latgalite ari tādus nevarēju atrast. Ja tādi palikuši labprāt savākšu. Nu un informatīvā bilde ka viņi izskatās.

----------


## Isegrim

Tās _ručkas_ bija daudziem ģeneratoriem u.c. rīkiem vienādas. Īpaši _Dižsīpolu_ rūpnīcas produktiem, kuriem pieder bildē redzamais. Atšķirīgi bija ass diametri. Kādam diametram un cik tev vajag? Parasti slēdžu un potenciometru asis bija 6 mm, retāk 3 un 4 mm.

----------


## Valentino

Uz skalas man rokturis ir. Videjas abas ir 6 mm, laba puse un kreisa puse ir 3 mm.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Atceros uz šāda RTK laboriņus strādājam, hehe. Neesi vienīgais, kuram interesē kloķīši. Kad sanāks būt pie tā cilvēka (visdrīzāk nākošnedēļ) tad paskatīšu ko varu aplasīt no aparātu paliekām.

----------


## Didzis

Man stāv viena čupiņa pilnīgi jaunu rukturu. Nepateikšu precīzi par diametriem, bet tilpumā visas tās pogas aizņēma litra burku. Ja baigi vajag, brauc ciemos un pats rocies pa pogu kasti.

----------


## Valentino

Paldies par atsaucību. Ja pie Kodolskiltava nebus dabūjamas Rīgā, tad es domāju aizbraukšu ari līdz Lielvārdei.

----------


## JohnLV

Vai no X1-50 truba ir pieejama?

----------


## krohovich

Un korpuss no X1-50 ???

----------


## Didzis

Man pagaldē stāv viens X1-50. īstenībā salabojams, bet nestāv uz to darbu. Es kautkā uz modernākiem aparātiem esmu pārgājis. Varētu sadalīt trubu un korpusu.

----------


## cukurs555

Varbūt ir kādam kāds zemfrekveņču ģenerators pārdošanā piemēram g3-102?

----------


## Elfs

Tikshu līdz mājai pazavērshos, kautkā ds lieks bija.
Skat. Pm

----------


## AleksandrsS

> Varbūt ir kādam kāds zemfrekveņču ģenerators pārdošanā piemēram g3-102?


 Raksti PM, ja der g3-111 un pa cik gatavs panemt.

----------


## Eziss

Ir G6-28. Satur: zelts- 1.068g, sudrabs- 19.39g, platīns- 0.39g, pallādijs- 2.38g. G3-111 gandrīz 10X vieglāks. Kā šos hlamus nogādāt uz etnisko dzimteni? Tiem tur ārprāta cena. 
Kada vaina DDS verķiem. Cenā no 10- 100$ ļoti funkcionālas ierīces, piem. MHS-3200, MHS-5200, JDS-6600 utlm.. Maza kastīte aizvieto 10-50 kG veco lūžņu.

----------


## cukurs555

DDS verķi neizskatās tādi kārtīgi. Vecie verķi ir daudz uzskatāmāki un arī labāk izskatās.  ::

----------


## cukurs555

interese ~10 kHz trafs izejā signālu pastiprinātājam. Piemēram varētu būt labs no tu-100M pastiprinātāja. 
varētu mēģināt ar lidmašīnu trafu kuriem darbība bija ~400Hz. Varbūt kādam ir kādi citi labi ieteikumi tad rakstiet.

----------


## Didzis

Ir izejas transformatori no tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem uz 120V līniju. Kautkādi čehu aparāti paredzēti apskaņošanai ar garām līnijām. Izejas jauda ap 100W. Visdrīzāk primārais tinums uz 20-30V. Turu vienkārši kā labu serdes materiālu priekš lampu pastiprinātāja izejniekiem.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejamas Padomjlaika studijas lentas, SVEMA A4620-6R. Nav glabātas pareizos apstākļos, nedaudz ož pēc pelējuma, bet vizuāli gan kaste, gan pati lenta ir OK. Šķietami nelietotas. Pieejamas ap 20gab. 3Eur.
 

Un Padomjlaika ausis ТДС-10, neatpakotās kastītēs. Arī tā pat ka'lentas - vizuāli normālas, bet ož pēc pelējuma. Pieejamas vairāki desmiti gab. 3Eur.

----------


## Vjaceslav

*Kodolskiltava* tev PM

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Atlikušās lentas rezervētas Vitālijam un Vjačeslavam. Austiņas pieejamas DAFIGA.

----------


## Vitalii

Ir Vinildiski, labas kvalitātes uz pāris dienām dabūti - iztrūkst vienīgi studijas магнитная лента: Свема 4620.6Р  
Ir studijas магнитная лента: Свема 4615.6Р ( Кино - аудио запись ) nevar kvalitatīvi iebakstīt ( nākas korekciju ieviest - то подмагничивания - piepacelt,
lai dabūtu to kvalitāti 1:1 )

----------


## Vitalii

Paldies  - ''Kodolskiltava'', lentas ir pie manīm.
Vakarpusē paspēlēšos ... paeksperimenēšu ar priekšmagnetizācijas strāvu, ar būs skaidrs ar ko atšķiras lentas:
 Свема 4620-6Р no   Свема  4615-6Р ( Кино - аудио запись )

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, lentas beidzot veiksmīgas tikušas arī Vitālijam.  ::  
Mērinstrumentu cilvēks kaut kā pieklusis, nekas īpaši jauns jau pāris mēnešus nav bijis.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jauns piedāvājums - šādi trīs mērinstrumenti:
С1-75
В7-34
Ч3-54
Viss kā iepriekš - ja ir interese, iedošu kontaktus. Ja intereses nebūs, pēc dažām dienām viss aizies metālos.

aparaati.jpeg

----------


## spoks

Interesetu no C1-75 truba un augstspreiguma bloks.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Uzrakstīju Tev vēstuli. Zvani operatīvi pirms viss nav sakritis pa dažādiem metāliem paredzētām kastēm.  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejams kruts aparÄts - Ð 4-37. Viss kÄ parasti - ja ir interese, rakstiet, iedoÅ¡u kontaktus. Ja intereses nebÅ«s, pÄ“c kÄdas nedÄ“Ä¼as aizies metÄlos. PotenciÄli pieejams varÄ“tu bÅ«t arÄ« C1-114/1.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

LÅ«k, komplekts ar daÅ¾Ädiem ar radio un TV saistÄ«tiem mÄ“rinstrumentiem. Ja kÄdam ir interese - rakstiet.

----------


## Elfs

Jautjums par to greedu: Sovjetiem bija vispaar un vai tur nav kaads verkis ar ko paskatiit generatora spektru ap 1,4 MHz ???

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es domÄju, ka tajÄ grÄ“dÄ nav gan. BET tut ir Ä£eneratoru komplekts no 1,7-10GHz (!).

----------


## Didzis

Elfam jau vajag 1,4MHz ''lÄ«dzstrÄvai'', bet Tu piedÄvÄ gigahercu Ä£eneratorus.VispÄr jau labi tie Ä£eneratori, tikai lieli. PilnÄ«gi Å¾Ä“l, ka aizies lÅ«Å¾Å†os. 
Es domÄju, ka spektru Ä«sviÄ¼Å†os Ä¼oti smuki var apskatÄ«ties ar USB SDR uztvÄ“rÄ“ju. JÄ, mÄ“rijums nebÅ«s ar labratorijas precizitÄti, bet priekÅ¡stats bÅ«s vienalga.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JÄ, protams, es pamanÄ«ju frekvenÄu atÅ¡Ä·irÄ«bu, vienkÄrÅ¡i gribÄ“ju vÄ“rst uzmanÄ«bu uz to interesantÄko ko tur pamanÄ«ju. Didzi, ja nu kas, varu iedot numuru, var tam cilvÄ“kam zvanÄ«t un runÄt vai nu par atpirkÅ¡anu vai maiÅ†u.

----------


## flybackmaster

Pārdodas divi C1-68

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja nu kādam retro-radio fanam ir interese, ir pieejamas dalās no šādas radio raidīšanas statnes.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Paskatieties taču uz to episko kondensatoru iepriekšējā bildē apakšā! Neviens to negrib?
Plus ir pieejams šāds lielisks "bradboards" ar kura palīdzību apgūt operāciju pastiprinātāju slēgumus. Ņemiet ciet kamēr ir!

----------


## korkis

Tas kondensātors un lampa varētu no raidītāja interesēt, kāda cena? Tie ģenerātori kas pirms laika bija iepostoti laikam vairs nav?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, ģeneratorus viens forumietis nopirka. Par pārējo nosūtīju Tev kontaktus.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejamas dažas radiostacijas un to daļas, kā arī "uzgaļi" no tranzistoru testera.

----------


## serotonine

pirmajaa bilde cilindriskie objekti???       var kādu vēl bildi??

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Cilvēks saka, ka motori. Ja tas ir tas ko meklē, iedošu kontaktus.

----------


## osscar

Uzzit uz mansniks at i nbox.lv cikgribi par zaļo kasti kuru ienaidnieks noklausas.

----------


## krohovich

Cik par radio kas pa labi no zaļas kastes kur ienaidnieks noklausas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejami daži specifiski mērinstrumenti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Radiostacijas R-130 bloki. Stāvoklis nav spīdošs, bet ja ir interese - rakstiet.

----------


## Ints

pirmā bildē apakšā R-111, tā ar tirgojas?.., 130- tā  neslikts īv aparāts,barokļa viņam nav, laikam..

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Viss bildē esošais tirgojas. Tūlīt vēstulē nosūtīšu kontaktus.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tie, kas gribēja radiostacijas un devu numuru, vai nu zvaniet, vai tūlīt tās vairāk nebūs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejami AT barošanas bloki. ĻOTI DAUDZ. Pa vienam cena 2Eur, vairumā atlaide. Ja interesē - rakstiet.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejami šādi transformatori.

----------


## spoks

Kāda cena par tpp307?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejamas radiostacijas!

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Otrajā bildē, zālē mētājas garnitūra.

Vajag divas. Cik maksā?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Uzrakstīju ziņu.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Foruma "uzlabojumu" rezultātā  NEZINU kur meklēt PM.
PM vietu nevaru atrast uz diviem dažādas konfigurācijas datoriem....

Lūdzu uzraksti šeit. Tas nevarētu būt baigais komercnoslēpums....

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tas labojas foruma apakšmalā pārslēdzot uz "English".

----------


## Imants

Paldies.
Darbojas!
Mūžu dzīvo, mūžu mācies!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejams frekvenčmērs Ч3-64.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēsturei pieejami nelietoti sudraba akumulatori СЦ-25.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Piedāvājumā multimetrs Щ1518.

----------


## krohovich

Oho...  ::  Bija man tads. Stravu mera lidz 10 mA tikai  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, es ar ievēroju, ka zemākais strāvas diapazons ir 1uA, tad jau visai jūtīgs. Plus displejs bildēs arī izskatās inčīgs - septiņsegmentu neona gaismiņas.

----------


## krohovich

Viena priekshrociiba ka ir matemaatika shim..... bet reeaalaa dziive nafig nevajadziiga.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja nu kādam priekš kāda retro kompja interesē, ir pieejami šādi IDE un SCSI cietie diski. Ja nevienam nebūs vajadzīgi, tiks utilizēti.

SCSI IBM DDRS-39130, 9GB, 2.56MB BAD
 

WD Caviar 2850 800MB NO BAD.
 

WD Caviar 1100 WDAC11000-18H 1GB NO BAD.
 

WD Seagate ST3850A 810MB 24K BAD.
 

Maxtor 7131AT 125MB NO BAD.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Seagate ST32171WC 2G NO BAD, SCSI.
 

IBM DCAS-32160 2G NO BAD, SCSI.
 

Seagate Cheetah Ultra 320 ST318453LC  17G NO BAD, SCSI.
 

Conner 1G NO BAD, SCSI.

----------


## JDat

Uzrakstīju PM.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Visi SCSI diski tiek JDat, visi IDEs vēl pieejami.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēl ir pieejami konstrukcijas elementi priekš šāda veida Eurorack standarta korpusiem. Kā reizi priekš visādiem modulārajiem ksintezatoriem vai citām izklaidēm glītos korpusos. Platums tuvs 19" standartam, nezinu, tas ir 100 vai 102HP precīzi mērījis neesmu. Nav ausis priekš stiprināšanas 19" statnē, bet ir sliedes un sāni, daļai ir arī sloksnītes ar vītnēm, kuras nepieciešamas moduļu stiprināšanai. Sliedītes nav, ebt tās gan jau var piemeklēt katalogos un piepirkt, ja vajag. Ir visai daudz. Ja pāris nedēļu laikā nevienam nevajadzēs, izmetīšu visu alumīnijā.

----------


## JDat

Alumīnija rack kastīti man arī sagribējās. Ja vari, tad pieturi līdz cetrutdienai.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Radio fani, sasparojieties! Ir pieejams R-312 ĻOTI LABĀ stāvoklī! 1957. gada. Dodiet ziņu, ja nu kādam ir interese. Vēlama maiņa pret citiem krāmiem, bet iespējama arī maiņa pret skaidru naudu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejami divi mērinstrumenti - selektīvais mikrovoltmetrs В6-10 un frekvenčmērs Ч3-33. Bet tas nav uz ilgu, ja interesē - prasiet uzreiz.

----------


## flybackmaster

pārdodas divi gab. C1-68

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejams magnetrons un lampas GK-71.

----------


## krohovich

Oho.... magnetrons ! izejas jauda 220 Kw ! kaads radaru uzaardijis ?  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, visdrīzāk. Tādi ik pa laikam uzpeld, arī jauni.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Lūk, jauns mērinstrumentu pievedums! Tie, kam interesē vai nu zvaniet kamēr vēl ir, vai prasiet man, kam zvanīt.

----------


## flybackmaster

ch3-33 tas indikator lampas butu dabonamas atseviski

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es Tev esmu sūtījis tā cilvēka kontaktus, piezvani, paprasi. Ja mēraparāts neaizies vienā gabalā, tad gan jau sarunāsi.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejams svipģenerators X1-49.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja nu kādam interesē, ir pieejams specifisks laboratorjias aprīkojums. Ķīmija un šķiet, ka vēl kaut kas. Bildēs redzamais nav vis. Profila mērītājam esot arī mehānika.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēl daži mērinstrumenti:

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Signālģeneratori un osciloskops.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Svipģenerators un mērinstrumenti frekvenču - amplitūdas parametru mērīšanai.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

AF signālģenerators.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Labuma mērītājs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejamas daļas no jūras radio sakaru tehnikas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ārzemju oscis Hameg HM203-6

----------


## Ans

Vai tas Hamegs vēl ir pieejams?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejami bloki no automātikas, izskatās nelietoti, saistīti ar motoriem - frekvenču pārveidotāji vai softstarti bet konkrētu informāciju neizdevās atrast. Un skaņas ģenerators.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēl viens zemfrekvences ģenerators, šoreiz precīzais.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja nu kādam interesē priekš kāda projekta, man ir iekrājušies pārdesmit 3,5" diskešu draivi. Mest ārā žēl, bt man viņus nekad tik daudz nevajadzēs. Mainu pret alu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejami šādi rādžuki. Nav mani, čoms palūdza apjautāties kam tie interesē. Cenas ap 60 naudām, stāvoklis netestēts. Ja interesē, varu iedot numuru kam apjautāties.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir pieejami mērinstrumenti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Oscilis, multimetri, tilts.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Plus vēl daudz kas pieejams, ņemiet un skatieties paši kas sirdij tuvāks.

----------


## Kodolskiltava



----------


## spoks

Sveiks! Vai B3-40 ir pieejams?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tie ir pie tā paša cilvēka, kura kontaktus esmu Tev iepriekš devis. Piezvani paprasi, varētu būt, ka ir.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejami bijušie RRR mērinstrumenti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Viskautkas no radiosakariem, GU-50 lampas ar paneļiem, ģenerators.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

X1-43 Var nopirkt visu vai oa daļām, var iemainīt pret itu cēlmetālus saturošu iekārtu daļām.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejami mērinstrumenti.

----------


## Tārps

Vai nav pieejams megaommetrs 1000 V, barojams no 230 v tīkla ?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir tas, kas ir bildēs, pa lielam nekas cits.
Jaunums:

----------


## Vitalii

Intersē Л2-77 ( kas nāk bonussā...? )

----------


## kaspars24

Interesē G4-83 ģenerators. kaspars29@inbox.lv  29-4-99-4-32

----------


## kaspars24

Nevēlas neviens salabot? Lai nav jāspaida uz čuju.
Kā šeit kko var nopirkt ja nav nekādas reakcijas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Paņem apakšā pārslēdz uz angļu valodu, tad forums ir vismaz lietojams. To, vai to kāds labos, par to es šaubos.
Aizsūtīju atbildi uz vēstuli ar mērinstrumentu saimnieka kontaktiem.

----------


## kaspars24

Paldies! 
Laimīgu 2020 gadu pilnīgi visiem!!! ::

----------


## Vitalii

Kas ar šo lapu darās, var savest kārtībā - kā agrāk ( vai kā....neko neredzu - kā aklās vistiņas ķerot, būs vai nebus)
interesē iepriekšējā jautājuma būtība ( intersē Л2-77 )  pa trubu - 25-38-58-76.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pārslēdz pašā apakšā uz angļu valodu un tad būs lietojams. Man šķiet, ka es Tev toreiz kontaktus nosūtīju.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Paliekas no kādas firmas. Ja nu jums kas interesants iekrīt acī, rakstiet man, es iedošu kontaktus.

----------


## Kodolskiltava



----------


## krohovich

Oooo... pazistams aprikojums  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

GU-81M. 20Eur/gab.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Milzu lampas Г 425 un ВГ 237.

----------


## Ints

Nez, kā šamās pielietot mūsdienās, ja nu kā hipsterīgu naktslampu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Protams, tikai kā dekors vai kolekcijai. Bet nu pasaulei piedāvājot, pircējs noteikti atrastos.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Aviācijas grabažas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēl lampas un tādas kameras ar kādām pirms laika te muļķojos remontējot un bildējot.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mērinstrumenti, ārzemju lampas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mērinstrumenti un detaļas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Aplasīts elektronu mikroskops, rentgena struktūranalīzes iekārta, lampas, mērinstruments.

----------


## Kodolskiltava



----------


## osscar

sveiks, pa cik tagad NOS ragainās iet ?  (6c33c)

----------


## Ar4

Sveiki. Varbūt ir kādi germānija un/vai lauktranzistori. Piem. GT402/4, KP303?

----------


## AndrisZ

Man daži ir. Ar kādiem burtiem vajag?

----------


## Ar4

Ž un D ir esošie. Bet der arī citi varianti. Vēl meklējās pāris jaudīgie germāniji.

----------


## Canis lupus

Lūdzu! Sākot no P4 un beidzot ar P217. Ar un bez radiātoriem.

----------


## Ar4

Mēģināsim sarunāt. Es benzīnu nelietoju un neesmu Rīgai tuvumā. Ja pērku pa dārgo, atsūtīsi?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kādus un cik? Ir arī GT806.

----------


## Ar4

Derētu pa 8 no katra, 402, 404, 806. Mazos lauķus var arī daudzāk, ja ir kādi nepārāk atliktie nākotnei. Mazāk arī der, mans paziņa ik pa laikam man kaut ko iedod, gan jau salasīsies ar laiku.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pieejami vēl mērinstrumenti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Piedāvājumā rets ģenerators Г3-119.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Piedāvājumā signālģenerators.

----------


## Vitalii

> Piedāvājumā signālģenerators.


 Piesakos, ir interese

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Augstfrekvences ģenerators, pieejams.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ļoti vecs PLC programmējamais instruments. Man šķiet, ka tam iekšā ir arī UV dzēsējs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Radiostacijas.

----------


## Elfs

Sveiki!
Kāda cena aptuveni raidstacijai?

----------


## Kodolskiltava



----------


## Kodolskiltava



----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ir arī šādi instrumenti pieejami, bildes gan no interneta, ja ir interese, rakstiet.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Indukcijas mērītāji.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Kuģa radiouztvērējs un citas lietas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava



----------


## Kodolskiltava



----------


## Kodolskiltava

Divi osciļi un ģenerators.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mērinstrumenti un radio.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Radio, ģenerators, oscilis.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Radiostacija, mērinstrumenti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Impulsu ģenerators.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Signālģenerators.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Osciļi, ģenerators, impedances mērītājs, testeris priekš K580VM80.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mazie mērinstrumenti:

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ģeneratori.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēl A-P-A-R-Ā-T-I un to daļas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jauns pievedums.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jaunumi

----------


## M_J

Cik resni tie vadi? Un kas tie baltie ir par vadiem?

----------


## flybackmaster

Cik par B5-70 ? 
Vai tas LCR metrs ir labs ?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Rets (un droši vien ne ļoti noderīgs) frekvenču ģenerators G4-141.
 

Kā arī ir pieejami šādi barošanas bloki no sakaru aparatūras.

----------


## krohovich

37,5Ghz-53,57Ghz nav kur izmantot.

----------

